# Gta san andreas installation screens appearing in weird language



## bankramesh27 (Dec 6, 2009)

I got GTA SAN ANDREAS dvd when I tried to install the installation screens are appearing with unknown language with some english words in between

could some one help me


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
where did you get the game from? is it a legit copy of the game?


----------

